# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Zero Carb (VPX)

## gj

Mπάνισα κατι και μου φαίνεται πολύ καλο. Ας υποθουν γνώμες για αυτο το προιόν.









Μεγαλο της αρνητικό ειναι η τιμή της. Εδώ στην ελλάδα εχει 80 ευρω το δίκιλο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Από τις λίγες πρωτείνς που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δίνει και την εταιρία, πρέπει να είναι άνα πολύ καλό Isolate.

MB

----------


## gj

> Από τις λίγες πρωτείνς που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δίνει και την εταιρία, πρέπει να είναι άνα πολύ καλό Isolate.
> 
> MB


Με τα στοιχεια αυτα εγω θα την έβαζα στις πολυ τοπ...

----------


## kyriakos23

στην κυπρο 50 ευρω :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tragianos

Απο ποιο καταστημα στην κυπρο κυριακο? στιλε πμ

----------


## Polyneikos

Aν κανει και τόσο για 2 κιλα συσκευασια είναι καλή η τιμη.

----------


## -Nikolakis-

θα συμφωνησω και γω.....για τα στοιχεια που αναφερονται,νομιζω πως θα ειναι πολυ καλη....

----------


## mel_o

Είναι ένα καινούργιο προϊόν και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας πάνω σε αυτό

----------


## gmalamos

Παιδες μηπως εχει κανενας δοκιμασει αυτη την πρωτεινη..? **, 2kg

****Δεν επίτρέπονται τιμες ανοικτα στο φόρουμ.Mods Team****

----------


## NICK7

Λογικα σχεδον ιδια με την syngex που περνω θα ειναι σε γευση η syngex που περνω γαμαει απο γευση τωρα αυτη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα μπορει να μην ειναι το γλυκη λογω 0 υδατανθρακων!!!

----------


## gmalamos

> Λογικα σχεδον ιδια με την syngex που περνω θα ειναι σε γευση η syngex που περνω γαμαει απο γευση τωρα αυτη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα μπορει να μην ειναι το γλυκη λογω 0 υδατανθρακων!!!


Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχει εξαιρετικη γευση και δυαλητοτητα σε σχεση παντα με οτι εχω δοκιμασει (nutrition american whey) καθαρη και αυτη..Ωστοσο ρωταω γιατι αν και τα συστατικα της ειναι εξαιρετικα και ενω βρισκεται σε νορμαλ τιμη  κανεις δεν τη γνωριζει..

----------


## Polyneikos

Την γνωρίζει ο κοσμος απλα δεν εχει καθιερωθει ακομα στις προτιμησεις του,βλέπεις έχει ανοίξει πολύ η γκαμα των πρωτεινων και ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του εκ του ασφαλους..Εγω προσωπικα δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα δεν θα δίσταζα να το κανω....

----------


## gmalamos

δεν γνωριζω αν εγω δεν εκανα κατι καλα παντως μετα απο ενα μηνα η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη δεν μου δουλεψε..το αναφερω γιατι η τιμη της δεν ειναι αμελητεα..τωρα πηρα της on και ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος.

----------


## gj

> δεν γνωριζω αν εγω δεν εκανα κατι καλα παντως μετα απο ενα μηνα η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη δεν μου δουλεψε..το αναφερω γιατι η τιμη της δεν ειναι αμελητεα..τωρα πηρα της on και ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος.


Tι δουλεια ήθελες δλδ και δεν στην πρόσφερε ?

----------


## gmalamos

> Tι δουλεια ήθελες δλδ και δεν στην πρόσφερε ?


δεν ειδα τοσα πριξιματα μετα απο το γυμναστηριο οσο βλεπω με την On που χρησιμοποιω τωρα...

----------


## gj

> δεν ειδα τοσα πριξιματα μετα απο το γυμναστηριο οσο βλεπω με την On που χρησιμοποιω τωρα...


Οταν τρως κοτόπουλο έχεις καλύτερα πρηξίματα ή μήπως το χοιρινό βοηθάει καλύτερα ???

εντιτ: Για να μην παρεξηγηθω δεν το λέω ειρωνικά... Απλα για να καταλάβεις ότι κάτι τέτοιο που λες δεν στέκει... Για απλες πρωτείνες μιλάμε όχι για νιτρικά και κρεατίνες και μπλα μπλα μπλα....

----------


## Anithos

η πρωτεινη αυτη φιλε μου θεωρειτε απο τις καλυτερες χρονια τωρα, για αυτους που ξερουν ειναι εφαμιλλη με Isopure Natures' best ,Vp2 AST,ISO 100 dymatize,isowhey univesral ...κλπ  ,ειναι καθαρη 0 υδατανθρακεσ ,0 λιπη ,και υποτιθεται την χρησιμοποιουμε οτα προσεχουμε πολυ την διατροφή και οχι μονο για αυτο λογο ....δεν θα σε κανει κατι παραπανω απο την ΟΝ που λες ....απλως  ειχε καλυτερη αφομιωση επανω σου επειδη ηταν isolate ,και επειδη η αλλη σε φουσκωνει δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι καλυτερη η ΟΝ...φυσικα και η zero carb ειναι καλύτερη.

----------


## gmalamos

> η πρωτεινη αυτη φιλε μου θεωρειτε απο τις καλυτερες χρονια τωρα, για αυτους που ξερουν ειναι εφαμιλλη με Isopure Natures' best ,Vp2 AST,ISO 100 dymatize,isowhey univesral ...κλπ  ,ειναι καθαρη 0 υδατανθρακεσ ,0 λιπη ,και υποτιθεται την χρησιμοποιουμε οτα προσεχουμε πολυ την διατροφή και οχι μονο για αυτο λογο ....δεν θα σε κανει κατι παραπανω απο την ΟΝ που λες ....απλως  ειχε καλυτερη αφομιωση επανω σου επειδη ηταν isolate ,και επειδη η αλλη σε φουσκωνει δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι καλυτερη η ΟΝ...φυσικα και η zero carb ειναι καλύτερη.


εδω φανταζομαι λεμε τις αποψεις σχετικα με το τι ειδαμε πανω μας απο τα συγκεκριμενα συμπληρωματα και δεν συγκρινουμε τις εταιρειες μεταξυ τους για το ποια ειναι καλυτερη η χειροτερη..ο καθενας σιγουρα κανει τις επιλογες του...Σε καμια περιπτωση ρε αδερφε δεν κατηγορισα τη zero carb..φιλικα

----------


## Anithos

> εδω φανταζομαι λεμε τις αποψεις σχετικα με το τι ειδαμε πανω μας απο τα συγκεκριμενα συμπληρωματα και δεν συγκρινουμε τις εταιρειες μεταξυ τους για το ποια ειναι καλυτερη η χειροτερη..ο καθενας σιγουρα κανει τις επιλογες του...Σε καμια περιπτωση ρε αδερφε δεν κατηγορισα τη zero carb..φιλικα


e και γω τι σου ειπα ,σου ειπα οτι ειναι κορυφή και σου εδωσα μια εξηγηση για αυτα που εσύ ανεφερες σχετικά με τη χρηση των δυο πρωτεινών ,και περαν τουτου επειδή η zero carb einai Isolate θεωρητικα ειναι ανωτερης βιολογικής αξιας απο την αλλη

----------


## den23

VPX Zero Carb Protein (2000g)

VPX Zero Carb Protein is made with 100% Whey Protein Isolate, in the form of Cross-Flow Quadrafiltration With Di, Tri And Quadrapeptide Isolates!

VPX was one of the first companies to bring you 100% Whey Protein Isolate. VPX's proprietary Cross-Flow Quadrafiltration technology allows them to manipulate and selectively choose specific microfractions such as IGF-1 and IGI-II that have specific functional properties, such as stimulation of lean muscle growth. One of many other advantages of their new technology is the ability to introduce Quardrapeptide Isolates.

These particular peptides stimulate the release of opiate like chemicals in the body, significantly improving one's pain threshold during intense training.

Cross-Flow Quadrafiltration technology along with di, tri, and quadrapeptide isolates are technologies that have truly earned VPX the title of "The Front Runner in Sports Nutrition". Insist on 100% Cross-Flow Quadrafiltration Whey Protein Isolate, enhanced with Whey Peptide Isolates.

VPX Zero Impact Protein Benefits

    * 100% Whey Protein Isolate
    * Microfraction Selection Technology
    * Great Tasting Flavor
    * Zero Carbohydrates
    * Zero Sugar
    * Zero Fat
    * Zero Aspartame or Acesulfame K
    * Zero Corn Syrup Solids or Hydrogenated Oils
    * Zero Fat-Promoting High Glycemic Index Maltodextrins
    * Zero Caseinate, Ion Exchange or Other Old-School Proteins
    * Zero Estrogen Promoting Inferior Soy Proteins
    * Zero Lactose - Generally Safe for Most People with Milk Allergies

VPX Zero Impact Protein

    * Container Size: 908g
          o Serving Size: 1 scoop (25g)
          o Servings Per Container: 36
    * Container Size: 2000g
          o Serving Size: 1 scoop (25g)
          o Servings Per Container: 79

VPX Zero Impact Protein Amounts Per Serving

    * Total Calories: 80
    * Protein: 20g
    * Total Carbohydrates: 0g
          o Sugars: 0g
          o Dietary Fiber: 0g
    * Fat: 0g
          o Saturates: 0g
    * Sodium: 20g
    * Potassium: 80

VPX Zero Impact Protein FAQ

    * Why supplement your nutrition program with protein?
          o Protein exerts the release of many powerful muscle building (growth hormone and IGF-I) and fat burning (glucagon, GH, etc) hormones. It is also necessary to build and repair muscle tissue. Frequent consumption of high quality lean proteins help maintain a lean muscular physique.
    * What is VPX's Zero Carb Protein "Super Protein"?
          o Zero Carb Protein is a 100% Whey Protein Isolate. Some other proteins contain whey protein concentrate or WPC. Whey Protein Isolate or WPI is not only much purer than WPC's, but also may have a higher biological value (BV). BV is a number representative of how much of a specific protein your body can retain (nitrogen retention) and utilize for functions such as hormone production, muscle growth, release of stored bodyfat (through glucagon) to use and burn as energy, etc. The higher the Biological Value the protein is, the greater its’ capacity is to complete these functions. Whey protein isolate may have a 34% higher Biological Value than whey protein concentrate.
    * What advantages does enhancing VPX's Zero Carb Protein with di, tri and quadrapeptide isolates and glutamine peptides?
          o Studies have shown that short chains of amino acids called peptides are more readily absorbed by the body than are free form amino acids or high molecular weight proteins. Peptides are the body’s preferred way to utilize protein. Zero Carb Protein is currently the only whey protein isolate enhanced with whey peptide isolates. Whey Peptide Isolates are derived from Whey Protein Isolate. Whey peptide hydrolysates are found in other proteins that are derived from lesser grade whey concentrate. Whey peptide isolates may have made whey peptide hydolysates obsolete. Glutamine peptides could be 16 times more bioavailable than L-Glutamine. Again, because peptides, not free form aminos (an amino preceded by the letter L), are the body’s preferred way to utilize protein. Although inferior assay methods could not test for glutamine peptides in WPI we now know that VPX Zero Carb Protein is naturally saturated with glutamine peptides even before it's enhanced with additional glutamine peptides. Scientists agree that glutamine plays a vital role in muscle size and growth.
    * What is "Microfraction Selection Technology"?
          o Microfraction Selection Technology (MST) is the result of using four different Whey Protein Isolate processing methods in order to increase the amount of specific microfractions (smaller parts that make up a protein) researched to have favourable functional properties. For example, IGF-I or Insulin Growth Factor I is a smaller part or microfraction of Whey Protein Isolate. IGF-I is a powerful hormone (naturally found in WPI) that, among many other advantages, is extremely effective in stimulating muscle growth and in burning fat. MST is VPX's scientific breakthrough that allows them to increase specific microfractions like IGF-I, IGF II, glycomacropeptides, bovine serum albumin, etc... Although they have uncovered many mysteries in isolating more effective microfraction components with the use of MST, VPX’s Zero Carb Protein Super Protein will continue to evolve as science reveals new information with MST.

----------


## beefmeup

υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται *αναζητηση*

----------


## den23

δεν την βρήκα.. μπορεί να έκανα κάτι λάθος μη βαράτε... :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

την πηρα σε φραουλα και το χιλιομετανιωνω γιατι ειναι σα να μη την βαζω στο νερο η στο γαλα,πιο ελαφρια δε παιζει να υπαρχει,πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα,αλλα απο γευση δεν καταλαβαινεις κ πολλα γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ ελαφρια

----------


## beefmeup

κ γιατι ειναι κακο αυτο ρε συ??
εγω κανω "κρα" για να βρω τετοιες σκονες.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> κ γιατι ειναι κακο αυτο ρε συ??
> εγω κανω "κρα" για να βρω τετοιες σκονες..


γιατι στο νερο ειναι σα να πινεις νερο  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:  τοσο ελαφρια κ αγευστη χαχαχ

----------


## Stamer

πολυ καλη ιsolate!!την εχω δοκιμάσει!!καλη διαλυτοτητα και γευση.! :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

> πολυ καλη ιsolate!!την εχω δοκιμάσει!!καλη διαλυτοτητα και γευση.!


τι γευση την δοκιμασες?εγω τωρα με 2σκουπ που ποια την παλεψε,ειχε γευση κ χρωμα μ ενα ειναι σα να μη την βαζω στο νερο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stamer

ε ενταξη ρε συ..η γευση ειναι κατι το υποκειμενικο..δεν ειπα οτι ειναι τελεια αλλα για isolate που δεν εχουν και την καλυτερη γευση ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## sofos

παιδια οσοι την εχετε δοκιμασει σας αφηνε μετα λιγο γευση αλατι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

την εχω μια βδομαδα σε φραουλα κ την βαρεθηκα,επρεπε να την παρω σε σοκολατα τζαμπα τοσα φραγκα ειναι κ ακριβη η ατιμη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stamer

φιλε και η σοκολατα μην νομιζεις που δοκιμασα εγω τα ιδια ειναι πανω κατω..δεν εχει καλη γευση παντως ειναι ποιοτητα..πολυ καλη isolate.

----------


## sofos

> φιλε και η σοκολατα μην νομιζεις που δοκιμασα εγω τα ιδια ειναι πανω κατω..δεν εχει καλη γευση παντως ειναι ποιοτητα..πολυ καλη isolate.


σ αφηνει μετα μια γευση αλατι κ ετσι?σε μικρη ποσοτητα δηλαδη αισθανομαι ψηλο πικρισμα απο αλατι στο τελος...και στα συστατικα λεει Sodium Chloride

----------


## Stamer

ναι φιλε ετσι ειναι και σε εμενα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> ναι φιλε ετσι ειναι και σε εμενα


δε θα πρεπε να το χει για τα λεφτα που κανει αλλα anyway  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Txc

Εχω και εγω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε γευση φραουλα...

Με νερο ειναι πολυ ελαφρια, αλλα με γαλα ειναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ...

Απο ποιοτητα, δεν τιθετε θεμα...

100αρα καθαρη...

Ουτε λιπη, ουτε υδατανθρακες, ουτε ζαχαρη...

Πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα...

Με προβλιματιζει κατι ομως, μετα το κουνημα σας βγαζει εσας αφρο? Υποτιθετε οτι βγαζει αφρο μια πρωτεινη, οταν περιεχει υδατανθρακα μεσα ή οχι?

----------


## sofos

> Εχω και εγω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε γευση φραουλα...
> 
> Με νερο ειναι πολυ ελαφρια, αλλα με γαλα ειναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ...
> 
> Απο ποιοτητα, δεν τιθετε θεμα...
> 
> 100αρα καθαρη...
> 
> Ουτε λιπη, ουτε υδατανθρακες, ουτε ζαχαρη...
> ...


εμενα παλι η φραουλα που χω σε νερο με κουταλακι με ενα σκουπ δεν διαλυεται,αφηνει τεραστιους σβωλους και εκτος αυτου την βαρεθηκα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα παρολο που στην αρχη την επινα με γαλα....αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα...

----------


## Αντωνης

Eχω παρει το blend της εν λογω εταιριας,το cookies n cream και πραγματικα με ειχε αφησει με τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις,πολυ καλη γευση καθως και διαλυτοτητα.Τωρα που μου τελειωνει η myo μαλλον θα παρω αυτο,αν και ειναι αρκετα τσιμπημενο σε σχεση με το blend,τουλαχιστον απο εκει που τα αγοραζω εγω

----------


## sofos

> Eχω παρει το blend της εν λογω εταιριας,το cookies n cream και πραγματικα με ειχε αφησει με τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις,πολυ καλη γευση καθως και διαλυτοτητα.Τωρα που μου τελειωνει η myo μαλλον θα παρω αυτο,αν και ειναι αρκετα τσιμπημενο σε σχεση με το blend,τουλαχιστον απο εκει που τα αγοραζω εγω


στο club το χει σε καλη τιμη,εννοεις απ οτι καταλαβα την syngex,την ειχα παρει κ αυτη περσυ τετοιο μηνα,σε βανιλια απο γευση μετρια,οπως κ απο διαλυτοτητα...

----------


## Αντωνης

> στο club το χει σε καλη τιμη,εννοεις απ οτι καταλαβα την syngex,την ειχα παρει κ αυτη περσυ τετοιο μηνα,σε βανιλια απο γευση μετρια,οπως κ απο διαλυτοτητα...


Μπραβο ναι,syngex λεγοταν το προιον.Νταξ η γευση ειναι πανω κατω θεμα υποκειμενικο,αλλα μετρια απο αποψη διαλυτοτητας? :01. Unsure: 

Βασικα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει,αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι καποιες φορες αναλογα με την γευση αλλαζει λιγο η διαλυτοτητα.Π.χ ειχα παρει μια φορα την vanilla της PVL και εκανε μια ωρα να διαλυθει,παρολο που ενας φιλος μου που ειχε αλλη γευση και ιδια μαρκα του διαλυοταν πολυ πιο ευκολα.

Αλλα ξαναλεω,δεν ξερω αν ισχυει :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> Μπραβο ναι,syngex λεγοταν το προιον.Νταξ η γευση ειναι πανω κατω θεμα υποκειμενικο,αλλα μετρια απο αποψη διαλυτοτητας?
> 
> Βασικα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει,αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι καποιες φορες αναλογα με την γευση αλλαζει λιγο η διαλυτοτητα.Π.χ ειχα παρει μια φορα την vanilla της PVL και εκανε μια ωρα να διαλυθει,παρολο που ενας φιλος μου που ειχε αλλη γευση και ιδια μαρκα του διαλυοταν πολυ πιο ευκολα.
> 
> Αλλα ξαναλεω,δεν ξερω αν ισχυει


ισχυει το χω πει και γω αυτο κ ειναι οντως ετσι γιατι το χω παρατηρησει και γω αυτο αλλα κ αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα,πολλες εταιριες βαζουν καποια εξτρα ''χημικα'' ας το πουμε προκειμενου να πετυχουν τις γευσεις γι αυτο κ αλλαζει η διαλυτοτητα....

----------


## Txc

> εμενα παλι η φραουλα που χω σε νερο με κουταλακι με ενα σκουπ δεν διαλυεται,αφηνει τεραστιους σβωλους και εκτος αυτου την βαρεθηκα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα παρολο που στην αρχη την επινα με γαλα....αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα...


παρα πολυ περιεργο αυτο με την δυαλητοτητα, δεν ξερω, με γαλα ειναι σαν μιλκσεικ, τα σπαει, απλα δεν ξερω, θα παρω αλλη γευση την αλλη φορα, η φραουλα ειναι λιγακι ξυνη...

Απο αποψη ποιοτητας παντως, ειναι μια απο τις καλυτερες αυτη τη στιγμη στην αγορα, αν οχι η καλυτερη, αλλα δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη αποδοχη απο το κοινο, συμφωμα με το φορουμ, οι περισσοτεροι πινουν Gaspari, blends πρωτεινης με υδατανθρακα και λιπη, δεν ξερω, εγω προσωπικα αποφευγω τα blends...

Η γευση μπισκοτα ειναι μονο για την syngex, δεν εχει τετοια γευση στην zero, λογικα γιατι θελουν υδατανθρακα για να πετυχουν γευση μπισκοτα ( θεικη γευση )...

----------


## sofos

> παρα πολυ περιεργο αυτο με την δυαλητοτητα, δεν ξερω, με γαλα ειναι σαν μιλκσεικ, τα σπαει, απλα δεν ξερω, θα παρω αλλη γευση την αλλη φορα, η φραουλα ειναι λιγακι ξυνη...
> 
> Απο αποψη ποιοτητας παντως, ειναι μια απο τις καλυτερες αυτη τη στιγμη στην αγορα, αν οχι η καλυτερη, αλλα δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη αποδοχη απο το κοινο, συμφωμα με το φορουμ, οι περισσοτεροι πινουν Gaspari, blends πρωτεινης με υδατανθρακα και λιπη, δεν ξερω, εγω προσωπικα αποφευγω τα blends...
> 
> Η γευση μπισκοτα ειναι μονο για την syngex, δεν εχει τετοια γευση στην zero, λογικα γιατι θελουν υδατανθρακα για να πετυχουν γευση μπισκοτα ( θεικη γευση )...


εμενα δε μ αρεσε η φραουλα διοτι αφηνει στο τελος γευση αλατι,το οποιο ειδα το περιεχει και στα συστατικα και γενικα ειναι σα να πινεις μαστιχα μπαμπαλου με λιγο αλατι χαχαχαχ,ναι για cookies and cream θελει ζαχαρη,αλλα κ αλλα ψηλο χημικα για να βγει σα γευση...

----------


## miss

μπορώ αυτή τι προτείνει να την αναμίξω με βρώμη και αποβουτυρωμένο γάλα?

----------


## sofos

> μπορώ αυτή τι προτείνει να την αναμίξω με βρώμη και αποβουτυρωμένο γάλα?


και με νερο πινετε κ με γαλα  :01. Wink:  και με βρωμη επεισης,αναλογα με το τι σε κανει κεφι κ αναλογα με τις διατροφικες σου αναγκες  :01. Wink:

----------


## Universal

Kαλησπερα στην παρεα.Ειναι η πρωτεινη που εχω τωρα,σε θεμα γευσης εχω δοκιμασει και πιο "πλουσιες" αλλα με εχει ενθουσιασει ποσο ελαφρια μου καθεται στο στομαχι,ευπεπτη.

----------


## totis

εχει καλα συστατικα ειναι προσεγμενη ακριβη ομως..... βγαζει πολλα scoop απο οτι θυμαμαι γυρω στα 80....καλη γευση την ειχα παρει σε γευση βανιλια αλλα οντως αφηνε στο τελος μια γευση κατι σαν αλατι.......

----------


## sobral

Έχουμε αλλαγές στη σύνθεση κ στη συσκευασία εδώ!

----------

